# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Falling into water dreams?

## xgirl

My sister keeps dreaming about falling into water and I'd like to know what that means.

Well mostly she's in a car or a bus and it loses control and drives into water, sometimes it seems like it's driving directly into water. But she also has dreams where she's near water and accidentally slips and falls into water. Any idea what these kind of dreams mean? Cuz she has them constantly.

----------


## Sanquis

She has a fear of water?  :tongue2:

----------


## xgirl

She doesn't have a major fear of water, she can swim well and all....only when she's underwater, she starts to panic. So she avoids it. And she is also scared of drowning.

----------


## eyeglass7

this dream shows that she is coming to a time in her life when things may seem out of control, but in fact events are leading her into a greater depth of spirituality.  water = spiritual things.  blessings,  :smiley:

----------


## emm0127

I have a re occuring dream, that my truck is losing control goes over the bridge and I am putting my window down, so that I dont get trapped in the truck, and I am trying to hold my breath while I get my little boy out of the back car seat. I have had this same dream over and over, and I started to be afriad to drive. What does this mean?

----------

